# Manual de servicio de Backup-UPS Tripp-Lite 2200VS



## LarriPapi (Jun 25, 2013)

Hola,
Podria alguien ayudarme en como encontrar el manual de servicio del Tripp-Lite SMART 2200VS. Es que soy nuevo en la electronica y no quiero hacer nada que dañe el equipo. 
Y es que tengo un par de backup-ups de ese modelo que a veces cuando se cae la tension en donde trabajo se apagan las maquinas conectadas al mismo, o hay veces que se apagan una sola y la otra se queda encendida. Las baterias que tiene son nuevas. No encuentro razon alguna de por que estaria haciendo eso. Por eso es mi urgencia de encontrar un manual de servicio que me pueda ayudar a comprender mejor el equipo.
Agradeceria cualquier ayuda. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 26, 2013)

http://www.nobreak.com.ec/ecu/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=487&Itemid=125


----------

